# Does anyone know these ants?



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry I don't know what kind they are, but get some Diatomaceous Earth and sprinkle it on the ground where you see them. I've used it on ants and it worked well. 

http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Nope....never met them before. But then again, I'm not that good with faces.


----------



## sz8 (Nov 25, 2006)

*Thanks for the replay.But*

is that product more effective than the ant granules sold in
big box store? It looks like it is safer but I want something
really effective. I suspect without effective bait, the queen
can be not killed. I used bait method for many other types
of ants effectively but not this one. Still searching.

Thanks,





gma2rjc said:


> Sorry I don't know what kind they are, but get some Diatomaceous Earth and sprinkle it on the ground where you see them. I've used it on ants and it worked well.
> 
> http://www.richsoil.com/diatomaceous-earth.jsp


----------



## shark_bait (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm no expert but I've have been dealing with ants lately. Those look like Florida Carpenter Ants which are also called "red and black" carpenter ants.


----------



## mtm (Nov 6, 2007)

Being that your in Texas, and you have never seen them before. I would guess Raspberry Ants aka crazy ants. 


but its a guess..


----------



## hidden1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Does that DE only kill the ones in contact with it or is it taken back to the mound/queen?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

looks like Bill and his twin,Harry:laughing:


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

sz8 said:


> I also found that they like to stay in rotten wood and they do not normally carry/move stuff with them.
> 
> Anyone knows what type of the ants there are? How to completely
> remove them?
> ...


I agree, some type of carpenter ant native to your location. They look like wood eaters. I wouldn't want them around my house.

Take one to your local county extension agrcultural department or pest control exterminator for identification. They should be able to give you the best advice on what they are and how to get rid of them. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Easypick (Sep 29, 2011)

Looks like an acrobat ant to me. I've used Delta Dust successfully before on them indoors and out.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I can tell you what not to try.
DON'T use an oxy-acetylene torch to try to burn them out...I burned down an entire section of a park at Grapevine Lake using a torch to rid myself of ants one time. Helluva fire it was :furious:too!!!


----------



## PioneerPest (Jul 11, 2014)

They seem to be carpenter ants, SZ. I would try to take care of this issue as soon as possible.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Yes, the one on the bottom is named Freddy. Sorry, I don't know the one on the top.


----------



## weracemo (Aug 3, 2014)

I had an Ant problem. They started showing up in my kitchen. I watched videos about borax and found Terro was very popular. Got three types of Terro at Home Depot and looked at the label when I got home. Guess Terro likes borax as well since it is the active ingredient.

My Ant problem was solved in three days and visibly gone in five hours. I found the trail outside and placed a pop bottle cap of the liquid in it beside the trail then poured the liquid all around the trail and on top of the ants. They kept walking past the Terro until the scouts found it then wham it was like liquid crack to those ants.. they don't die instantly but take it back to the nest and the whole nest dies... It really worked good so I used the rest of my purchase on the ant hills all around my yard. Have not seen an Ant since...


----------

